# Air Handler Works/Outside Unit Does Not



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

The picture removes all doubt, you can see the way the top of the capacitor is domed upward at wiring connections. This definitely indicates a bad capacitor. Don't know if you have a local Grainger Store but they usually stock most capacitors.


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks "Skip". All the expert counsel I've received points to the Run Capacitor. I will let you know how it goes after I install it. Again thanks


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

SKIP4661 said:


> The picture removes all doubt, you can see the way the top of the capacitor is domed upward at wiring connections. This definitely indicates a bad capacitor. Don't know if you have a local Grainger Store but they usually stock most capacitors.


BTW: I did order the capacitor through Grainger and I will pick it up tomorrow at our local store in Orlando. Thanks


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

g8tkeeper said:


> Thanks "Skip". All the expert counsel I've received points to the Run Capacitor. I will let you know how it goes after I install it. Again thanks


I replaced the Run Capacitor and the unit works fine now. Thanks for your help "Skip".


----------



## Will B (May 6, 2010)

I have the exact same condensing unit as g8tkeeper. My problem is a bit different. The compressor and fan both start at the same time and I do feel the cold air as the outside unit is running. However, after about 2 minutes, the fan and the compressor shut off then turn back on after about 5 minutes. I have the exact same capacitor as g8tkeeper and there are no visible bulges like he had demonstrated in his pictures. The fan runs fine, there are no noises, it doesn't wobble or anything. Do you think I should replace the both items as stated by g8tkeeper? Any other suggestions to trouble-shoot this problem will be very helpful.


----------



## gimmes name (Jul 24, 2011)

Will B said:


> I have the exact same condensing unit as g8tkeeper. My problem is a bit different. The compressor and fan both start at the same time and I do feel the cold air as the outside unit is running. However, after about 2 minutes, the fan and the compressor shut off then turn back on after about 5 minutes. I have the exact same capacitor as g8tkeeper and there are no visible bulges like he had demonstrated in his pictures. The fan runs fine, there are no noises, it doesn't wobble or anything. Do you think I should replace the both items as stated by g8tkeeper? Any other suggestions to trouble-shoot this problem will be very helpful.



did you ever root cause your problem?


----------



## Will B (May 6, 2010)

*Problem Solved*

Sorry I didn't post the outcome of my troubleshooting. It turned out to be the blue canister/filter (i'm guessing it's a filter) that is soldered to a line. This happened to be clogged. It was causing some kind of flow restriction. Anyway, it was replaced and it's running fine. 

Late last night the fan outside the A/C condensing unit stopped running. I checked the capacitor and it has a similar bulge as illustrated in this post. I also may need to replace the fan motor. My A/C tech told me last year that the fan motor was pulling too many amps, I believe and eventually it would need to be replaced. Going to go out and buy the replacement capacitor now. Hopefully this will get my A/C going1 It's going to be a hot one here in Orlando, Fl!


----------

